# How do I reduce KH?



## Emyr (12 Aug 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I have eriocaulon setaceum in my 60 litre and it is starting to melt as my kh is to high. I have reduced the GH and the PH but the KH is still to high for them. The lighting and co2 is fine. Is there something I can add to the water or filter to reduce it?

Thanks.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (12 Aug 2011)

how did you reduce the GH?

you get softening pillows, but they are expensive and don't work very well..

the best way to reduce your GH and KH is to use RO water..


----------



## Emyr (12 Aug 2011)

With API water softening pillows. 2 of them. 

Not sure you can get a softening pillow for reducing KH though. 

Exactly. thats what I thought. Might have to get a few gerry cans of RO water from the LFSI was trying to put that idea off though as its a mission getting huge cans of water back home. May have to though.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Aug 2011)

RO is the most effective way of reliably reducing and controlling the mineral content of water.


----------

